
Making transpiled ES modules more spec-compliant - nfriedly
http://www.2ality.com/2017/01/babel-esm-spec-mode.html
======
bsimpson
It's a bummer that In Defense of JS proposal (to use the `module` key in
package.json for modules and the `main` key for CommonJS) appears to be dead.

Seems like a much cleaner solution than requiring new file extensions
everywhere. (The perfectionist in me cringes at MJS as an extension in an
ecosystem where we have JSX and JSON, though I suppose the prefix paves the
way for MJSX as an extension.)

